# Welche Karpfenrolle ? Fox, Cormoran oder Okuma ?



## Plaphoenix794 (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo ich bin auf der Suche nach neuen Freilaufrollen, weil sich meine beim gestrigen Ansitz zerlegt haben.

Folgende Modelle habe ich mir bislang ausgeguckt und würde gern wissen welche ihr mir empfehlen würdet...

Fox Eos 10 000 :

http://www.eurocarp.de/rollen/freilaufrollen/fox/fox-eos-10000.html

Cormoran Pro Carp GBR 6PiF 5500: 

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalogue/products/view/34546/Pro_Carp_GBR_6PiF

Okuma Longbow Bait Feeder LB-90:

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalogue/products/view/26819/Okuma_Longbow_Bait_Feeder_LB_90


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrolle ? Fox, Cormoran oder Okuma ?*

Moin,
die Fox hatte ich schonmal in der Hand und machte einen guten Eindruck.
Habe mich aber letztendlich anders endschieden da ich ähnliche größen schon habe und sie deshalb unnötig gewesen wäre.Sah auf Bidern irgendwie größer aus.
Zu den anderen kann ich nichts sagen.

Aber eine Gegenfrage: Wenn sich deine anderen zerlegt haben ,vielleicht brauchst du auch was größeres.
Edit.: Für das Karpfenangel eh zu klein unterdimensioniert.


----------



## Schneidi (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrolle ? Fox, Cormoran oder Okuma ?*

Also das genaue modelk von fox das du da postesr kenm ich zwar nicht, aber fox rollen haben an sonsten einen sehr schlechten ruf!!! Von der würd ich die finger lasse.

Die cormoran kenn ich nicht.

Ich würde die okuma nehmen. Die ist bewährt und für den preis verdammt gut. Hatte sie schon paar mal in der hand und machte bislang auf mich einen sehr guten eindruck.

Bedenke aber dass die 90er ein riesenbrummer ist. Sicher dass du eine schnurdassung von 650 m 35er brauchst?


----------



## Plaphoenix794 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrolle ? Fox, Cormoran oder Okuma ?*

Also meine Rollen haben sich zerlegt weil das Rollen sind aus einem niedrigeren Preisniveau, ich will nicht näher ins Detail gehen weil ich mich bei der ganzen Geschichte zu sehr geärgert habe...

Warum meinst du denn das meine Rollen auswahl unterdimensioniert ist ?
hättest du bessere Vorschläge in der Preiskategorie ?


----------



## Plaphoenix794 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrolle ? Fox, Cormoran oder Okuma ?*

seit wann sind Fox rollen denn schlecht bzw. warum ?
Ich habe bislang nur positives gehört ...


----------



## Plaphoenix794 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrolle ? Fox, Cormoran oder Okuma ?*

achja und mit Okuma bin ich mir halt unsicher weil mir bei einem anderen Modell des Herstellers der Rücklauf gebrochen ist und jetzt kann ich den nicht mehr abstellen.


----------



## Schneidi (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrolle ? Fox, Cormoran oder Okuma ?*

Ich habe schon einige testberichte über fox stratos rollen gelesen, und nahezu jeder der die rolle dabei testete, war ganz und gar nicht davon überzeugt. Hier im board solltest du ein paar testberichte finden.

Dass bei der okuma der hebel für den rücklauf gebrochen ist hör ich zum ersten mal, aber das liegt denk ich entweder an falscher handhabung oder einem materialfehler, der immer bei jeder firma mal auftreten kann. Die firma penn bieter übrigens rollen an die erst gar keine abschaltbare rücklaifsperre haben. Die bauen echt gute rollen für unter 100 euro falls du dir die auch mal anschauen willst. Die penn slammer liveliner beispielsweise bekommt man für. Knapp 70 euro.


----------



## DeralteSack (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrolle ? Fox, Cormoran oder Okuma ?*

Hi!

Kann dir die Okumas nur empfehlen. Habe mir dieses Jahr insgesamt schon 3 davon zugelegt und bin sehr positiv überrascht von diesen Rollen. #6
Qualität muss nicht immer teuer sein. Rechne ich sie gegen eine vergleichbare Shimano (oder ähnlich teure) auf, so kann ich mir fast 3 davon zulegen. Sollten sie auch nur halb so lange halten, dann sind sie rechnerisch immer noch mit einer Nasenlänge voraus.
Würde jedoch für Karpfen nicht gleich ne LB 90 sondern eher ne 60er oder 65er nehmen.
Habe zwei 60er und bin zufrieden damit.


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrolle ? Fox, Cormoran oder Okuma ?*

Ich habe von Karpfenanglern aus dem Verein noch nichts nachteiliges über Foxrollen gehört.gehört.

Unterdimensioniert aus folgendem Grund :
Die Foxrolle ist etwa größengleich wie meine alten Shimano Aero GT 5010 und das Getriebe Kurbel usw.ist meinem
empfinden nach einer solchen Dauerbelastung beim Karpfenangeln nicht gewachsen.
Empfehlung für das Budget ?
Schwierig.Ich angel nur gelegentlich auf Karpfen und habe mir dafür 3 gebrauchte 4500er US Baitrunner von Shimano zugelegt.Die 65oo er war mir schon wieder zu mächtig.
Kann ich aber bedenkenlos weiterempfehlen wenn man nicht gerade Wurfweiten +100 Meter machen will ,muss oder auf Distanzen jenseits der 300 Meter fischen will, das richtige Arbeitstier dafür.


----------



## Schneidi (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrolle ? Fox, Cormoran oder Okuma ?*

Ja die us baitrunner 4500 b hab ich seit dieser saison auch im einsatz. Wirklich top das teil, aber neu nur noch sehr selten zu bekommen. Gebrauchtpreise liegen bei ca 80 euro


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrolle ? Fox, Cormoran oder Okuma ?*



Schneidi schrieb:


> Ja die us baitrunner 4500 b hab ich seit dieser saison auch im einsatz. Wirklich top das teil, aber neu nur noch sehr selten zu bekommen. Gebrauchtpreise liegen bei ca 80 euro



Jupp #6und die werden selbst gebraucht noch etliche Jahre laufen .


----------



## Bodensee89 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrolle ? Fox, Cormoran oder Okuma ?*

Ich nutze 4 Okuma Longbow LB 65 zum Karpfenangeln und bin sehr zufrieden. 

Die ältesten beiden hab ich seit 3 Jahren.


----------



## Plaphoenix794 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrolle ? Fox, Cormoran oder Okuma ?*

bei dem rücklauf meiner okuma ist nicht der hebel kaputt sondern das innenleben...
Und zur Größe der Rolle ich angel gerne mit großen Rollen also hab da kein problem mit wenn die Rolle sehr groß ist


----------



## Plaphoenix794 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrolle ? Fox, Cormoran oder Okuma ?*

es geht mir hauptsächlich darum das ich einen freilauf und eine frontbremse und gleichzeitig ein stabiles arbeitsgerät habe


----------



## Plaphoenix794 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrolle ? Fox, Cormoran oder Okuma ?*

Ich werfe nochmal die Anaconda Magic Runner IV ins rennen habt ihr Erfahrungen mit  der Rolle machen können ?


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrolle ? Fox, Cormoran oder Okuma ?*

Dann sieh dir mal die US Baitrunner an .Die 4500er brauchst du und die 6500er kann es sein.
Meine habe ich über ebay Kleinanzeigen bekommen.


----------



## Plaphoenix794 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrolle ? Fox, Cormoran oder Okuma ?*

die shimano us baitrunner ist das diese hier die ihr meint ? :http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalogue/products/view/20319/Shimano_BAITRUNNER_D

oder diese :http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalogue/products/view/15068/Shimano_Baitrunner_DL_RA


----------



## Schneidi (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrolle ? Fox, Cormoran oder Okuma ?*

Die links funktionieren bei mir zwar. Nicht, aber anhand der links erkenn ich trotzdem, dass du das d modell rausgesucht hast. Das modell kenn ich nicht (nur vom namen). Das b modell ist der bewährte vorgänger davon

Von dem teil ist die rede
http://www.angeln.de/Angelzubehör/Angelrollen/Freilaufrollen/Shimano-US-Baitrunner-4500-B-17807


----------



## Plaphoenix794 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrolle ? Fox, Cormoran oder Okuma ?*

aso aber ein nachfolger modell der rolle wird wohl kaum schlechter sein oder ?


----------



## Schneidi (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrolle ? Fox, Cormoran oder Okuma ?*

Kann ich dir in dem fall nicht sagen, aber die ausage, dass ein nachfolgemodell besser ist, würde ich keinesfalls pauschalisieren. Es gibt genug beispiele, nicht nur bei angelzeug, bei dem ein nachvollger nicht so der hit war und der vorgänger legendär ist.


----------



## Plaphoenix794 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrolle ? Fox, Cormoran oder Okuma ?*

ok da hast du recht aber vielleicht hat ja sonst hier schon jemand das nachfolgemodell getestet


----------



## DeralteSack (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrolle ? Fox, Cormoran oder Okuma ?*

Es stellt sich die Frage, ob du finanziell freie Möglichkeiten hast oder eingegrenzt bist.
Die ersten Rollen, die du genannt hast liegen zwischen 50 und 60 Euro. Ne Shimano liegt neu bei mehr als dem Doppelten und selbst gebraucht werden noch hohe Preise gezahlt.
Wenn du nun 3 Ruten beispielweise bestücken möchtest und dann auch noch große Rollen mit viel Schnurfassungsvermögen haben willst, dann noch vielleicht geflochtene angeln willst, kommt hier schnell eine ordentliche Summe zusammen.|bigeyes


----------



## feederbrassen (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrolle ? Fox, Cormoran oder Okuma ?*

Von der A Version zur B gab es nur leichte Modifikationen.
Der wichtigste ist wohl die bessere Schnurverlegung der B
zur A.ansonsten hat die B einenlängeren Spulenrand,Kurbel
knauf und der Rotor ist etwas anders und was weis ich noch.
Ich  habe Typ A und B ,ein Unterschied in derSchnur-verlegung ist mir nicht aufgefallen.
Die B läuft einen Tick ruhiger aber sonst?
Geniale Arbeitstiere und jeden Cent wert.
Nur zur neuen D kann ich nichts sagen ausser das alle die , 
die Rollen kennen die B oder A empfehlen.
Vielleicht mal danach Googeln.


----------



## Plaphoenix794 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrolle ? Fox, Cormoran oder Okuma ?*

ok ich habe meinen finanziellen rahmen erweitert und frage mich nun ob ich nicht doch lieber ne penn slammer live liner 760 nehme oder halt doch die okuma longbow lb 90 baitfeeder was würdet ihr bevorzugen und welche vorteile seht ihr ?


----------



## Schneidi (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrolle ? Fox, Cormoran oder Okuma ?*

Das sind beides sehr gute rollen in dem preissegment. Vorteil der penn ist ganz klar die robustheit. Die wirst du in den nächsten 20 jahren wahrscheinlich nicht schrotten. Die schnurverlegung ist dafür bei der okuma besser. Somit ist sie für weiere würfe als die penn geeignet, aber da du ja sowieso nicht so weit raus musst ist das eher zweitrangig. 

Letztendlich ist es eine geschmackssache welche der rollen dir besser gefällt. Aber wie gesagt beides sind riesen klopper, die es auch mit dem ein oder anderen wels aufnehmen können.


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrolle ? Fox, Cormoran oder Okuma ?*



> penn slammer live liner 760


Das halte ich für vollkommen übertrieben - hast Du die schon mal live in den Flossen gehabt? Das Ding ist ein absoluter Riesenklotz.

Kein Mensch braucht nicht-welsend dermaßen viel Schnur auf der Rolle (schon gar nicht auf relative Nahdistanz) - da kostet die Füllung ja bald so viel wie die Winde an sich. Für mich reine Material- und damit Kohleverschwendung.

Hol Dir ne 460er oder 560er und gut is. Das ist jeweils äußerst  robust und passt optimal zu ner normalen Karpfen- oder Hecht-Deadbait-Rute. 

Macht mit 35er oder 40er Mono keinerlei Probleme und hat das Potential, auch eventuelle Beifang-Welse schadlos zu besiegen.

Alternativ die Okuma. Aber definitiv auch nicht in der 95er-Monstergröße. Wozu nen dreiviertel Kilometer Schnur aufspulen und nur nen Bruchteil davon überhaupt nutzen.


----------



## Plaphoenix794 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrolle ? Fox, Cormoran oder Okuma ?*

naja hauptsächlich sind die rollen fürs heimische karpfenangeln gedacht aber da sie salzwasserfest sind und ich 2 mal im jahr nach schweden fahre würde das auch gut passen und wallerangeln will ich auch demnächst unbedingt mit anfangen daher würden die 760er schon passen denke ich naja ausserdem bin ich fan von schwerem gerät


----------



## Plaphoenix794 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrolle ? Fox, Cormoran oder Okuma ?*

Morgen Abend werde ich mir allerdings auch nocheinmal die Fox eos in der 
10 000er Version ansehen.


----------



## Plaphoenix794 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrolle ? Fox, Cormoran oder Okuma ?*

Die okuma Baitfeeder hatte ich heut beim lokalen angelcenter in der LB 50 version in der hand


----------



## Schneidi (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrolle ? Fox, Cormoran oder Okuma ?*

Ja wenn du damit auch wallern möchtest, dann nehm die 760er.


----------



## jkc (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrolle ? Fox, Cormoran oder Okuma ?*

Hi, bedenke aber, dass diese ohne Ersatzspule kommt und diese ca. 35-40€ pro Stück kostet.

Grüße JK


----------



## hammed (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrolle ? Fox, Cormoran oder Okuma ?*

hallo zusammen

hat jemand erfahrung mit der shimano ultegra xsc 14000
in sachen schnurverlegung robustheit etc? und wie stabil ist die achse ?würde mich freuen wenn ich ein paar antworten bekomme.

vielen dank


----------



## Rockfisher (1. April 2016)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrolle ? Fox, Cormoran oder Okuma ?*

Soory wenn ich jetzt nicht jede Antwort lese, aber ich empfehle die PENN Affinity 7000 AFF7000LTDLL Liveliner Baitrunner.
Nutze ich als eierlegende Wollmichsau auch als LC am Meer


----------

